# Carrot Pudding



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Hi! I've been lurking on the forums for a while, and thought I'd finally sign up and start interacting a bit... 

I'm wondering if anyone has a recipe for Welsh Carrot Christmas Pudding? My gran used to make it and water bath can it to give out every year. 

I've googled it, but none of the recipes are what I'm looking for. Some are close, but off by a couple ingredients. If memory serves, it had grated carrots, suet or butter, raisins, candied fruits, flour, eggs...and I'm not sure what else. 

I know it's not much to go on, and it's kind of an unusual recipe, but any help would be appreciated. Thank you!!!


----------



## CapnJack (Jul 20, 2012)

I know no recipes for this, but it sounds pretty tasty. Welcome to the forum


----------



## seagrape (Mar 15, 2012)

Is this one anything like what you are looking for?

http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/Welsh_Christmas_Pudding


----------



## BlackParacord (Jul 23, 2012)

Thanks Capn and Seagrape!



seagrape said:


> Is this one anything like what you are looking for?
> 
> http://recipes.wikia.com/wiki/Welsh_Christmas_Pudding


This is quite similar, but there was no treacle or alcohol in Gran's recipe. I wonder if I could just leave them out, or if that would mess with the consistency for canning? Hmmm...might be worth a try! I feel a baking day coming on... ;-)

Thanks again!


----------

